# Bringing in Mods & Attys into SA - Customs



## Laura Lee-Hillier (5/12/18)

Hello All,

I've got family coming out in December to visit and they're bringing me 3 mods and two RTA's that I ordered in the UK and had delivered to them.
My father-in-law is worried about what to say or do at customs when he arrives.

Everything will be in it original packaging not opened.
Does he have to declare it?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated  Thanks a mill!


----------



## daniel craig (5/12/18)

@Rob Fisher may be able to guide you with this.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/18)

Laura Lee-Hillier said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I've got family coming out in December to visit and they're bringing me 3 mods and two RTA's that I ordered in the UK and had delivered to them.
> My father-in-law is worried about what to say or do at customs when he arrives.
> ...



There is no difference between vape gear and any other new goods you would bring into the country. So technically you should declare presents you bring into the country.

If it was my in-laws I would get them to open the parcels and bring them in as their own personal vape gear.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Laura Lee-Hillier (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no difference between vape gear and any other new goods you would bring into the country. So technically you should declare presents you bring into the country.
> 
> If it was my in-laws I would get them to open the parcels and bring them in as their own personal vape gear.


Thank you @Rob Fisher Father-in-Law actually said he might say they were his if he was questioned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is no difference between vape gear and any other new goods you would bring into the country. So technically you should declare presents you bring into the country.
> 
> If it was my in-laws I would get them to open the parcels and bring them in as their own personal vape gear.


Agree on opening of goods... I have done so in the past and if the device has eu plugs (unlikely in this case) - Ditch the plugs

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> If it was my in-laws I would get them to open the parcels and bring them in as their own personal vape gear.



Is this the ethical route to follow ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the ethical route to follow ?



No Comment!


----------



## Christos (6/12/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Is this the ethical route to follow ?


Show us your etag

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

